# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë shqiptarë >  Lasgush Poradeci

## Bel ami

* Ikja e shtergut*  

_ Lasgush Poradecit_ 


Iku dhe me i fundit shterg i shekullit
Fluturoi neper Mal te Thate
me Shqiponjen e aratisur
a me Nositin gji-care preku fundin e liqerit.
Gjeniu iku!
Ne mbetem mes tallazeve te poezise...!

----------


## Estella

Poradeci


Perëndim i vagëlluar mi Liqerin pa kufir
Po përhapet dal-nga-dale një pluhúrë si një hije.
Nëpër Mal e nër Lëndina shkrumb' i natës që po bije,
Duke sbritur që nga qjelli përmi fshat po bëhet fir...

E kudó krahin' e gjërë më s'po qit as pipëlim:
Në katund kërcet një portë...në Liqer heshtë një lopatë...
Një shqiponjë-e arratisur fluturon në Mal-të-Thatë...
Futet zemra djaloshare mun në fund të shpirtit t'im.

Tërë fisi, tërë jeta, ra... u dergj... e zuri gjumi...
Zotëroj më katër anë errësira...
 Po tashi:
Dyke nisur udhëtimin mes-për-mes nër Shqipëri,
Drini plak e i përrallshëm po mburon prej Shëndaumi...




Dimër


Shpirti im qe sot y mbyll
Dhe gezimin m'a perzuri.
Neper mal e neper pyll
Zu debora prej qekuri.

Bjene floket nje-nga-nje
Mi katundin e shkretuar.
Dyke mardhur nene te
Dheri fjet e ri mbuluar

Flet nga-dal e shpirti im,
Dhe ne zi pikoj si fleta,
Pa me qit as pipelim
Tere fili, tere jeta.

Ne kaq heshtje-e qetesi
Ndjej vajtimthin e nje shpesi:
Psheretin me ze te ti
Jet' e trembur se mos vdesi...

MALLI 

Syri-i bukur qe t'u mvrenjt - 
Syri yt qe me lendon 
Do me lere-a von a shpejt, 
Do me lere-a shpejt a von. 

Sapo shpirti m'u delir - 
Shpirti im i nxire krejt - 
Do me lere me pahir 
Syri-i bukur qe t'u mvrenjt. 

E do mbetem pernjemend 
Varfanjak si mbret pa fron: 
Mbreteresha qe me çmend 
Do me lere-a shpejt a von. 

Do me lere-a von a shpejt, 
Do me lere-a shpejt a von, 
Syri i bukur qe t'u mvrenjt - 
Syri yt qe me lendon. 

Do me lere...A! po si - 
Qofte-ahere-ose tani - 
Do te qaj aq dashuri 
Qe te humb me mall te ti?


Maja e celur

Luelt lulezuan
me te pare djelle
kushedi c'duruan
qe kur jane mbjelle

qe kur u perzyen
me rere a me uje,
dhe u lag'n e u lyen
pa buje e rremuje

Pa ze psheretimi
ze e vaj te kote
i ngurroj thellimi
nene dhen e ftohte

Edhe balt' e ndotur
edhe llum i ndyre
i patne perlotur
me ngjyre e menxyre

Ato piperonin
me nje sulm te qete
dhe mbinin e shkonin
qe perposh perpjete

qe nga erresira
brenda ne dhe thelle
ndillnin krejt te dlira
driten edhe qielle

Sa me rend' i mbante
rrenj' e balt' e nxire
dhe i terhiqte e s'i ndante 
per ne fundesire

dhe sa m'i padukur
edhe sa m'i zjarrte
ishte sulm i bukur
per ne qiejt e larte

aq me lire e fshehur
dhe aq me me ngadale
rritnin papandehur
sulmin e pandale

Dhe ja, ndizet era
mbi barishte e bime
Ja! Qesh parevera
neper ngasherime

Ja! sa lul' e qete
celi gjine e saje
permbi dege e flete
atje lart ne maje


Lasgush Poradeci 1943

----------


## Dita

Pershendetje Estella 

Dhe falemnderit qe i ke sjelle keto poezi ne forum.


Une do te shtoja disa te tjera.


*SHPIRTIT*


Te lus, o Lajmes i qielluar!
O Frym' e Zotit, vete Zot!
Me hirin t'end te pashteruar
Qe ka mburim perjetesije,
Hirplot, o Shpirt, ner gaze Ti-je.
Dhe ner mjerime je hirplot!

Ti botes s'one-i prure lajmin
E nj'enderimi te pafaj:
Per mallin t'end me te pastajmin
Ti kuvendon qe permbi bote,
Dhe ne gezim i bije lote,
I bije gas ne zi te saj.

Kur del mi male yll'i dites
e shuhet nata prapa ti,
Ti me veshtrimin vetetites
Ckelqen ne fund te zemres s'ime
Dh'i ben prej kenges se nje grime
Nje te perjetshme- harmoni.

E kur pat humbur jet' e dherit,
Kur syr' i lodhur m'u pergjum,
Ne shkendijim te kandilerit 
M'i cfaq ylberin e nje rruaze...-
Fatlum, o Shpirt, ti j ner gaze,
Dhe ner mjerime je fatlum!

Sot hapa syte qe-me-nate
E po kendoj si kurrekush:
drejt lartesise se pamate
Ah. meshiro te ngjite- i cmuar
Prej gjirit t'im te perveluar
Fjalim'i mallit t'im mjerush.




*Syt' e lumtur*

Ishe vogeloshe...isha mituri...
Kur me dole mbudhe, ti moj lumja ti!

Vinte perendimi me te vagelluar
Pa m'i shtire tines ata syt' e shkruar.

Ata syt' e shkruar, syte moj te fjetur,
Shtate vjet me-radhe t'i kam pershendetur.
Kur me pe se pari, more-e m'u largove,
Kur me pe se dyti, more-e m'u afrove,
Kur me pe se treti, more-e me pushtove,
Te putha ne gushe, ti m'u turperove,
Papo ule kryet e shkove vajtove.




*Je ulur fort*

Kujtimi im qe me s'me jep te qete,
Kujtimi im q' u llaftaris pas teje,
Ne qetesi esht' isker prej rrufeje,
Ne cas llaftare zjarr e flake vete.

Ckelqen si prush kur sketerrohen rete,
Kur mall' i dhembshur ze bucet ndaj meje.
Kuptimin t'im o! ndjeje-ahere, ndjeje,
Se n'ate hof m'a ndrin ah! zemr' e shkrete.

Kaq mot-me-mot shkendijat m'j-u shperndane
Gjith permi kulm te bimes me se gjate...
M'j-u pereluan gjith me tjeter ane...-

Je ulur fort, po syt' e mi te pane:
Plot me stoli kjo lul' e zemres s'ate!
Si kopsht i mbushur plot me jargavane.




*Dora jote ledhatare*

Dora jote ledhataja, esht' e zbete si qiri.
Dora jote ledhatarja leshon driten e debores.
Kur t'a ndjeu magjine-e paster qe te shtrydheshe                                       prej dores,
Shpirti im i frymezuar regetiu ne llaftari.

Se me lende magjistare u pat bere tul' i saj;
Tul'i saj u pat gatuar me vaj ere-e brume dylli;
I dha hena pak te ndezur, pluhur t'arte-i fali ylli,
E keshtu m'u duk hirplote- haj! o dor'e vashes, haj!

Ne veshtrim te dores s'ate c'pat, o! balli qe m'u vdar?
C'pat qepall' e perlotur q'i ra pika tatepjete?-
Dor'e bryllt' e vashes s'ime, dor'e paqme, dor' e zbete,
Vetetiu me prush magjije e me beri mendimtar.

Dora jote qe me dhimbset, dora jote qe me cik;
Dora jote qe me shtrihet siper temblave gjumashe;
Dora jote: zemra jote qe t'u nda me pese fashe...
Dh'u be dore te me ndali ndaj dyshoj se mos ik...



*Pamja*

Sot u pame-e sot u ndame
Dhe nuk thame njeze fjale;
Kur u ndame vame-e qame,
Qame shpejt ca lot me vale.

Edhe shpejt kur me te dale,
Vame-u pame-e shume thame,
Thame fjale, fjale, fjale,
Pastaj kurre me s'u ndame.

Nuk u ndame-e vete thame:
C'keto fjale? c'keto lote?
C'ky vajtim q'u vrame-e rame
Shkrumb e pluhur nene bote?

Ah kur rame, kur u dhembme,
Ndritej dhembja drite-e arte...
Kur u dhembme, kur u shembme,
Shkrepej yll ne qjell te larte...

Yll e drite bukurija,
Qjell i larte perendija,
C'vjen e shkon e vjen si hija,
Plas e s'plas kjo dashurija.



*Perse te dua*

Se te desha vete,
Dhe t'u nqasa vete,
Dhe te putha vete-
Prandaj.

Dhe te humba large,
Dhe te ndoqa large,
Dhe te gjeta large-
Prandaj.

Se te desha prpae,
Dhe t'u nqasa prape,
Dhe te putha prape-
Prandaj.

Dhe te humba vashe,
Dhe te ndoqa vashe,
Dhe s'te gjeta vashe-
Prandaj.

Se te gjeta grua,
Dhe te desha grua,
Dhe te putha grua-
Prnadaj.

Dhe s'me flet perhera,
Dhe s'me nqas perhera,
Dhe me plas perhera-
Prandaj.

O, prandaj te dua,
Prandaj vashe-e grua,
Fshehtesi per mua-
Prandaj.

_(Tirane, 4 mars 1943 - Ne doreshkrimet e poetit kjo poezi ka titullin "Prandaj")_

----------


## Dita

*Zemra*

Bej e ri mendohem,
Te mos t'aferohem,
Ben e ri mendohesh
Te mos m'aferohesh.

Dhe ri bej e bejne
Mos te shkoj andejne,
Dhe ri e ben bejne 
Mos te shkosh ketejne.

Ha! tek bej keshtuze,
Hop! te shoh ketuze!
Ha! tek ben ashtuze,
Hop! buze-per-buze.

Pa me puth nje here,
Pa te puth dy here,
Pa me puth tri here,
Te puth tridhjet here,

Uf! moj zemre-e mjere...

Zemer-lule-e-vere,
Gas-e-vrer-perhere,
Zemer-kopsht-me-ere,
Zemera-sketere.




*Durimi*

Tashi me gas, tashi me lot,
Tashi dhe nj'here,
Duro durimin si per-mot
E si perher.

Mendo mendimin zemerak,
Ndaj vjen te sjelle
Sa leu e zjeu e shfreu me gjak
Ne zemer felle;

Sa pati shkrire aq embelsi
Dyke kenduar,
E vaj e zi e shkrumb e hi
Te pambaruar;

Dyke perflakur plot me gas,
Plot afsh te ndritur,
Nje mall te math qe me vjen pas,
Kujtim-zhuritur;

Vjen ku perplaset permi dhé,
Ner ulerime,
e greminuar si rrufe,
Kjo jeta ime;

Ku mban shtergaten me sa mund,
Dhe kesaj radhe,
E hapur krejt, gjer mu ne fund,
Ah plag'e madhe;

Fund e gjehene e ang i zi,
Jete pas jete,
Yll-dashuri! Hon-lemeri
Qe mbaj me vete!

Edhe mendoj mendim me lot,
Me pervelime,
Duroj durim te mbushur plot 
Me zemren t'ime.



*Gremina*

Ti sot as qesh as qan,
Ri larg e qete.
Ne shpirtin t'end ti mban
Nje faj per jete.

Nje dashuri me gas,
Sic fryri era,
E zure shpejt ne cas,
E le perhera.

U ngrove-ashtu sa mund,
As shume-as pake,
S'te ndriu perdrejt ne fund
E bardha flake:

Me ndriu e griu e shkriu
Ah mua zjarri!
U mvarresh un'i ziu 
MI buze varri!

E nuk me dhemb aspak
Nje vdekje-e gjalle,
Ndaj qava lot me gjak,
Si ne perralle;

Ndaj hoqa rende-ashtu,
Gjer ne gremine,
Llaftaren qe me zu
Per dashurine;

Per dashurine-o Zot, 
Qe shemb nje burre,
Qe s'e pat ndjere dot 
Gruaja kurre;

Qe lind e ndritur krejt,
Bukuriplote!
Me driten drejt-per-drejt
Nga drita jote!

Qe qesh e qan e zjen,
E s'jep te qete,
E zjen e bren e shfren,
E s'vdes perjete.



*Prej cdo gazi-e hidherimi*

Prej cdo gazi-e hidherimi
Mbetet pas vetem kujtimi.

Ah! dh'i shkreti-mallengjimi.

----------


## TRIMI

Desha ta shtoj edhe une nje poezi te Lazgushit te cilen e keni harruar ... 



Vdekja e Nositit 


Me zjarr ju flas... me zjarr 
Ne gjirin tim kam hapur varr... 
Qe t'i jap shprese-edhe t'ja marr... 

Un' ik liqerit zemerak 
Fatlum dh' i paster si zembak, 
Po zemra ime kullon gjak: 

Se vijne-urtuar zogjte-e mi, 
Dh'u jap ushqim me dashuri - 
Nje dashuri per llaftari: 

Pa nis ah! Gjirin ta godas... 
Dh'e hap ah! gjirin per nje cas... 
Dh'i nginj ah! zogjte- e vdes me gas!... 

Ahere - helmohet e bucet 
Pas mallit tim liqer-i shkret, 
E rrit tallazin posi det. 

Ay e tund , ay e shkund, 
Ay e hap sa me te mund, 
Gjer mun ne gjit,gjer mu ne fund. 

E shpirtin dyke ma percjelle 
Me thote ah! shih sesa 'sht'i felle... 
Ky gjir'i em qe te pat pjelle... 

Me zjarr ju flas... 
Me zjarr... 



TRIMI

----------


## TRIMI

Fryn veriu në mal të thatë, 
Thotë vasha lele ngriva. 

Duro,vashë,të durojmë, 
Si duron mali dëborën. 

Në të shtënça moj në dorë, 
Do të ngroh si top dëborë. 

.... 

Në m`a dhënç moj bel` e hollë, 
Do të thyej si mënjollë, 
Do të shtryth posi një mollë. 

Në më arthç o moj në hije, 
Do t`i puth prej dhembshurije, 
Do t`i skuq t`i ndes qirije, 
Do t`i nxi t`i bëj mavije 
Ato buzë gjak-qershije. 

.... 

Në të marça moj përherë, 
Do të shtroj të parën herë, 
Do të ngroh të dytën herë, 
Do të puth të tretën herë 

Buzë-e gushë-e gjinë-e mjerë 
Dh` atë shtatin që mban erë 
Posi luleja në verë: 
Gjer sa gjumi të m`të zerë, 
Të m`të zerë-e të m`të flerë 
Syr` i urtë si mëshqerë. 

Vate dimri,vate vera, 
Vate vjeshta përngahera. 

Trim më more-edhe më shtrove, 
Trim më ngrove-e më pushtove, 
Trim më puth-e më mbarove, 
Trim o trim seç trimërove! 

.... 

Trimi ç`paske dhëndëruar, 
Vasha ç`paske nusëruar, 
Zotin ç`paskan lavduruar, 
Jetën ç`paskan trashëguar, 
Shpirtin ç`paskan shentëruar. 



Edhe nje nga Lazgushi ... 

Pershendetjet e mia 

TRÝMÝ

----------


## Estella

Lasgushi

Çu Mbush Mali
Shqipëri! moj nëna ime,
Më ke rritur me thërrime!
Shqipëri! të qofsha falë,
Të kam nënë e më ke djalë
********
Çu mbush mali me dëborë,
Çu mbush deti me pamporë,
Seç u mbush e shkreta Vlorë
Plot me krushq e me dasmorë,
Sjanë Toskë e Malësorë
Me flamur të kuq në dorë
Si dhëndurë me kurorë.
Çu zbardhë malet, çu zbardhë:
Nga çdo anë seç na ardhë
Shqipëtarët gunë-bardhë,
Seç na ardhë palë-palë
Duke rutulluar malë
Kush më këmbe kush më kalë
Kush më shpejt, kush më ngadalë;
Kush i lum e kush i gjorë
Kanë zbritur mun në Vlorë,
Mun në Vlorën e lirisë,
Natë thelb të Shqipërisë.

----------


## Brari

TI  PO  VJEN  QË  PREJ  SË  LARGU

Ti po vjen që  prej së largu magji-plotë  e  dal-ngadal.
Ti po vjen që  prej së largu dyke  shkitur mbi  lendina.
Nënë   thëmbërzat e  tua  përgëzohet  trendelina,
Shtrihet luleja mitare e zembakut qe  t' u  fal.


E si shkon me hap te matur,  më  pushton një dhëmshuri:
Do të tretem të kullohem në  kalim të këmbes s' ate,
T' i pushtoi i llaftaruar ato hapëza  mëkate
Ndaj kalon  mbi tufë  lulesh madhërisht si yll i ri.


Dhe të  qaj  me  mall të  rëndë  poshtë  teje pa pushim,
Poshtë  fillit të  poleskës ku do shkeli kamba jote.
Të të shtroj nga dhëmbja ime një  cudi prej pikash lote,
Një  pluhurë  të  përvajshme vetëm dhëmbj' e dëshirim.


Të  m' a shkelish hije- letë !  të m' a shkelish mes për mes !
Të të  shoh si më  lekundesh me sy  fjetur e  fatuar,
Brënda lotëve të  mija të të shoh  të  pasqyruar,
E  pastaj le të  venitem,  le të hesht e le të vdes.





Nxjerrë nga "Ylli i Zëmres"

Lasgushi lindi me1899 ne Poradec. Shkollen fillore e kreu ne vendlindje, te mesmen  e nisi ne Manastir (bitol) e vazhdoi ne Athine dhe e perfundoi ne Silistra te Rumanise.
Ne Bukuresht  ndoqi studimet ne Akademine e arteve te bukura dhe ne Fakultetin e drejtesise.
Ne Graz te Austrise studioi ne Universitetin e Filozofise dhe Letersise. 
Ne 1924 erdhi filloj pune si profesor ne Liceun e Korces e me vone ne  ne Shkollat e Tiranes.Kaq sa per kulture.

----------


## Bel ami

Ja nje foto e Lasgushit

----------


## Dita

*Lodra e dashurisë*


Kërkova
Lumturinë,
Gjer më sot,
Gjith më të kot.

Shijova 
Cupërinë,
Një mot.
Me shpirtin plot.

Kullova 
Djalërinë
Me lot,
Që sthahen dot.

Kuptova 
Dashurinë
Që lot 
Kur shemb! o Zot!






*Kujtimi*


Edhe në mungove,
Edhe në ndryshove,
Edhe në dredhove,
Në më gjarpërove:

Kujt j-a dhè mungimin?
Kujt ja dhè ndryshimin?
Kujt j-a dhe dredhimin?
Kuja gjarpërimin?

Mungime-e ndryshime,
Mungime-e dredhime,
Dhato gjarpërime-
Hon për zemrën time.

Zemr e mall i parë,
Zemërëz e vrarë
Kujton dyke qarë,
Pushton me llaftarë
Lulen e pavdarë,
Trupin e pangarë.

Pa ri pshoj qetuar
Dyke ëndëruar
Ndaj po puth nër duar-
Si ndaj koh e shkuar-

Fort i dëshëruar,
Fort i dhëmshëruar,
Fort i lumtëruar,
Ballin dritë-qëruar
Syrin qjell-kulluar,
Gjirin-vajzëruar,
Trupin-qumështuar






*Mitrush Kutelit*


...Pa mi prit edhe kMitrush Kutelit

...Pa mi prit edhe këtonë,
Iskëra të zemrës sonë.
Prit-mi shok nato mërgime
Fjalëzat me regëtime,
Nga buçimi zemrës sime.
Zemra im buçim-shkretë
Zjen e bren e sgjen të qetë,
Plaset e përplaset vetë,
Vdes përkohë-e lind përjetë.





*Dëgjimi i zemrës*


Kur të më kujtosh,
Kur të vish të shkosh,
Kur të shkosh këtejza pranë
Që të çmallërosh-

Çpo dëgjon kur shkon?
Kur vjen e përgjon?
Çpërgjon zemra në këtanë-
Fund në këtë hon?

Zemra jote sot,
Zemra jote mot,
sot e mot në çmallërime
Zemra që sfle dot-

Seç të ndjen këtaj,
Seç të ndjen pastaj,
Seç dëgjon ndaj vetes sime
(Si ndaj vete saj):

Mall e vrer që mbaj-
Qaj, moj zemër, qaj.

Vrer e mall që flas-
Plas, moj zemër, plas.





*Ku vemi shpesh*


Në zemër tënde vetëm unë,
Në zemër time vetëm ti,
dhe jashtë bota fjalëtare,
Dhe jashtë syri plot zili.

Dhashtu filluam përngahera
Një vetësi plot ëmbëlsi,
Të mos na shohë syri botës,
Mos na zemrosh, moj njerëzi.

Dhe ikm e ikmë gjith-me largë,
Dyke kërkuar pak liri,
Që me tu ndezur flake ditës,
Gjer më të mugëtit të zi;

Gjer në mesnatë-e pasmesnate,
Oh! E pangopur e arrati!
Un hijerënd e mvrerësuar,
Ti buzëndritur në stoli.

Nër ato male shtat-mëdhaja,
Nër ata pyje me fshehtësi,
Nato mburima lozonjare,
Nata shkëmbenj plot llaftari;

Ku fryn nje erë pastërtije,
E vetëtin një bukuri,
E ritet malli posi deti,
E ndizet zemëra në gji;

Ku nuku duket asnjeri,
Ku vemi shpesh veç une ti
Ku djeg si zjarr, moj dashuri!
Ku ndrin si yll, moj perendi!




*Ku shtrohet vala ...

(ROMANCE)*


Ku shtrohet vala përmi zall
E fryn një këng e pakuptuar,
Të pashë, motër, plot me mall,
më pe me shpirt të llaftaruar.

Qaherë silleshim me nge
Gjith vet-i dytë, vete dytë...
Dhi shtinja sytë gjith përdhe-
Gjithë përdhe mi shtinje sytë...

Po me tu ndarë vet e vet,
Më skishim turp që skishte fjalë...
Na ritej malli posi det,
Posi një det që vjen me valë:

E prapë silleshim me nge
Gjith vet-i dytë, vet-e dytë;
E prapë sytë gjith përdhe,
Gjithë përdhe pikonin sytë.

..........................................
..........................................
..........................................
..........................................

Qaherë qamë plot me mall
Atë vështrimin e kaluar,
Ku shtrohet vala përmi zall
E fryn një këng e pakuptuar.

Se kish kuptim që si kish kuptim,
Kuptimi fellë-i mallit tonë;
Se malli jonish zotërim,
Qe robëron përgjithëmonë;

Se sdashuronja-as un as ti,
Po dashuronte dashurija:
Një dashuri  një fshehtësi
Me fshehur sesa fshehtësija.

----------


## Dita

*Syt e tu vetëtimtarët*


Syte tu, vetëtimtarët, i mbulon pluhur i zi.
Syte tu vetëtimtarët ndezin yj mi vala detesh.
Me vështrim të perënduar, kaq hirplotë ti më mbetesh
Si ti fshesh qipalle rëndë të paçmuarat stoli.

Kur i pashoh! Në nathelmi, hëne largë-ish derdhur nar.
Kur i pashë në nathelmi, ar i derdhur mu bëj zija:
Mu bë gas ndaj fërfëllonte vgjeri-i shenjt hijen e tija:
Mi shtrat fletë sapo shtruar...na shij qjelli zilitar...

Syte tu- enigm e kohës; syt e tu-çudi pa çmim;
Syte tu- çkëlqim gazmuar i skëterrës dhemshurishte.
Kish durim yll i zhuritur, yll me zjarr durimi kishte,
Që krijoj kaq dritë djelli, që mbaroj kaq dëshërim.

Syte tu vetëtimtarët, sillen qark gjerakorisht.
Syte tu vetëtimtarët ëndërojne-aq të qetuar.
Ndaj shtron hijen vgjeri-i shentë kur i putha-i llaftaruar,
Syte tu vetëtimtarët buzëqeshnë dhemshurisht.

----------


## Dita

*Vallja e yjve*


Yjtë-e ndezur si fingjill,
Që vërtiten palë-palë,
Prej mosgjëje zunë fill
Plot me jetë-e mall të valë.

Zunë fill me dashuri
Që kur bota zu të ngjizet,
Pa sikush për shok të ti
Përvëlohet edhe ndizet.

Ndizet ças edhe për ças,
E si kurrë ska të shuar,
Pa pushim i vete pas
Me një sulm të llaftaruar.

E si kurrë nuku mund
Ylli yllin që ta kapë
Rrotull qiejve pa fund
Venë-e-vinë-e-venë prapë...

.......................................
.......................................
.......................................
.......................................

Do të venë fluturim 
Kudo janë-e kudo sjanë,
Nëpër qjell që ska mbarim,
As fillim, as fund, as anë.

Kur mi të, kur nënë të,
Kur me hire-e kur pa hire,
Do përëajnë gjithënjë
Hapësirë...shkretëtire...

Ata ikin varg-e-varg
Me një etje të pashuar:
Sesà fellë-e sesà larg
Shoq me shoq u pat larguar!...

Kùsh j-u fali-aq dëshërim,
Dhaqë zjarr e aqë flakë,
Dhi gatoj me aq durim
Yjtë-e lum e varfanjakë?

Se do një, si për çudi,
Ku prej syresh rreh të ftohet,
Shoq i vet, nga malli ti,
Mê me zjarr zë përvëlohet...
Dhi vjen qark mê me vërtik
E me dhembje mê të nxehtë,
E si ik...si gjithë ik...
E pushton me zjarr të vetë:

Sa më pak e shmbëllen:
Aq më shumë-e ndjek dëshira...
Pa nga malli që se gjen,
Dridhet gjithë hapësira.

...Kur po ja! Se që përtej
Ndriten erërat nga pakë:
Yll-i çdukur nëpër qiej 
Vetëtiu e mori flakë:

J-a pat shtënë me një ças,
Mun në mes në kraharuar,
Shoq i vet qi sillej pàs
Me një sulm të llaftaruar;

Qe kish flakën mun në gji,
Qe zhuritte dashurija,
që çkelqente me zili
Rrotull rrezeve të tija.

Yll i mjerë e yll i lum!
Yll i lum e yll i mjerë!
Sapo drita tu përgjum,
Sheh një shoq nëpër skëterë;

Ay vin... e gjith vin...,
Gjith më pranë... e gjith më pranë...-
Sesà ndrin e vetëtin!...
Sesà ndjen një gas pa anë!...

Sesa ndritesh përsëri!
Sesì ndizesh përsëpari!
Sesì djek me dashuri
Posi yll margaritari!...

Dashuri! Heu! Mall i ri!
Dashuri! këng e durimit!
Ti liri! Ti robëri!
Ti valim i shkrepëtimit!

........................................
........................................
........................................
........................................

Yjtë-e ndezur aqë larg.
Lozin vallen e dëshirës
Dyke ndritur varg-e-varg
Nëpër terr të errësirës.

----------


## lum lumi

Kur të më jesh e zemëruar


Ti m`u rrëfeve për sëpari shkrepëtimtare në stoli,
Un` ëndërrova se në zemër po më valon një mall i ri.
O,c`ka që m`u venit qipalla me kaq të ngjethur të pafaj?
Haj!shkretëtirë-e-zemrës`s`ime!Dhe haj!e zeza jetë,haj!


Posi një yll i perënduar më pate humbur gjith më larg...
Nga malli yt i thura fjalët gjith sërë-sërë-e-varg-e-varg;
E cdo mendim e pata tretur vetëm n`ërgjënd e në flori,
O,vashë-e lotit të zhuritur që vetëtin nër syt` e mi.-

Prej largësisë së pa anë kalon durimi mot-me-mot...
Pas kaqe kohë dhemshurije,ndaj vëndi-i lum as eja sot!
Në gjirin t`ënd të llaftaruar m`a lerë mëndjen t`a humbas,
Të ndjej si zemra më gatohet plot me dëshir` e plot me gas.


Ti buzëqesh-më-zilitare,e më ckëlqe si vetëtim,
E më vështro me sy pëllumbi drejt mun në fund të shpirtit t`im;
Se gazi-i-kthjellt` i lumtërisë,që cel si lulja në mëngjes,               Si lule-e pastër do më mbijë në krahruar mun në mes:


Kur të më jesh e zemëruar,më shpirt të vrarë-e varfnjak,
N`e mbajc në zemër zembëratën,prej helmit t`ënd s`do heq
                                                                                      aspak;
S`do psherëti n`e lënc të vdesë,a në `m`a thënc,në mos m`a 
                                                                                      thënc:
Mjafton një mvrejtje-e buzës s`ate,që të më bësh të prishem
                                                                                      menc.

----------


## lum lumi

MÊ ZU NJÊ MALL


     Më zu një mall dhe sot,
     E s`mund t`a shuaj.
     Ri vasha largë-o Zot,
     Që kaq po vuaj.

      Kalojnë kot më kot
      Muaj me muaj.
      S`vjen vasha sot as mot,
      Pa heq e vuaj.

      Nuk vjen,e më s`di dot
      C`ti them t`i shkruaj!
      Ah!mëndja po më lot
      Që s`plas e vuaj!

      Në vëndin t`im o Zot,
      Jam vetë-i huaj.
      M`a sill ti vashën sot,
      Që kaq po vuaj.

----------


## lum lumi

C'DËGJOJ ME SY TÊ TREMBUR


C'dëgjoj me sy të trembur fytyra që m'u prish?
Një këng' e llaftaruar po vjen prej lartësish!-
Ah! zëri yt që zbriti prej botës së pa anë,
po heth posi me ruaza në qelq të një kambane...

Këndimi yt,o vashë,tashi pikoj përdhe.
T'a ndjej si dhemshurohet më një magji të re.
E t'j-a kuptoj dëshirën ndaj po valon në mua,
ndaj po më gjen ah! zemra dhe malli që m'u shtua.

Tashi të ra këndimi,po fare nuk t'u vdar.
Un' e dëgjova tinës e mbeta mendimtar.
Më foli goja jote me ngashërim të letë
Që shpirt` i përvëluar m'u droth posi një fletë.

Tashi po humb sëfshehta ushtim' e zërit t'ënd.
Tashi t'u shua fare dhe më s'më vjen ndërmënd.
Haj! mëndja ime-e ndjellë prej zërit që të vate
U bë nga-dale këngë...dh'u shojt pas këngës s'ate.
                                     (LASGUSH PORADECI)

----------


## Vajzë_Mistrece

*Ri me shëndet*

Që sot, një vënd i huaj më ka thërritur pas:
Vënite, motër, buzën, e mos e bëj më gas.
Nga bot' e lumtërisë vështro nër syt' e mi
Me shpirt të zembëruar e plot me dhëmshuri.
O, pse kaq ëndr' e bukur më s'lumtërovi dot!
Përse m'a njom qipallën kjo valle pikash lot!
Tani shënden' e fundit kam dashur të t'a fal-
Posi një perëndeshë afro-m'u dal-nga-dal,
Me flokë përmi supe, me robe gjer përdhe,
Do të pushtoj nër krahë me një magji të re,
T'a dish sesa 'sht'i valë ky mall që po më tret,
Sesa m'u pate dhemshur t'a dish me të vërtet.
As eja! eja! eja! në zjarr te gjirit t'im!
Vrapo si fill rrufeje!ckëlqe si vetëtim!
M'a ndrit me një të parë fytyrën që m'u mvrejt:
Më shih me sy pëllumbi në zemër drejt-per-drejt.
Te rite-e zemrës s'ime , greminë pa kufi:
Si do t'i mbushnje anët vec ti, ah! vetëm ti:
Sesi do të më ritej, nër kohë paskëtaj,
Një yll përjetësije drejt që nga fund' i saj!...-

Që sot mjerim' i vjetër në shpirt m'u përtëri,
Po m'a zembron të pritmen një fat shumë m'i zi,
Dhe ah! e desha veten prej teje t'a kem plot!
Kjo dashurija jonë do ndriti me të kot?
Vrapo me hap të letë e mos u ndal aspak, 
T'a nisim dyke pshuar mërgimin zemërak, 
Të qajmë shoqi shoqin së bashku që të dy,
Të puthemi në flakë, në ball' edhe në sy:
Sa dhëmb mërgim' i largë që do na lerë pas
Më pranë njëritjatrit të dehemi në gas...
E sa të jemi dehur në gas e lumtëri,
Më hidhur të na dhëmbi largimi  jon i zi...
Sepse ky malli jonë më s'pati shëmbëllim,
Se na 'shte vaj një kengë, dhe kënga nj'ëndërim,
Pa cmallje, pa të sosur, pa nojmë kurrëkund,
Sic ish , sic do te jetë - një dashuri pa fund.

----------


## Vajzë_Mistrece

Ç'u mbush mali
(rapsodi popullore)

        I

Ç'u mbush mali me dëborë,
Ç'u mbush deti me pamporë,
Sec u mbush e shkreta Vlorë,
Plot me krushq e me dasmorë:
S'jane krushq edhe dasmorë,
Janë Toskë-e Malsorë-
Janë Toskë-e Malsorë
Me flamur të kuq në dorë 
Si dhëndurë me kurorë.

Ç'u zbardhë malet, ç'u zbardhë:
Nga cdo anë sec na ardhë
Shqipëtaret gunë-bardhë.
Sec na ardhë palë-palë
Dyke rrutulluar male
Kush me këmb' e kush me kalë,
Kush me shpejt, kush më ngadalë:
Kush i lum e kush i gjorë
Kanë zbritur mun në Vlorë, 
Mun në Vlorën e lirisë,
N'atë thelb të Shqipërisë.

        II

Ç'u nxinë malet, ç'u nxinë,
Gur' i kuq lëshon mavinë:
Qani, djem, e mbani zinë!
Qani gjithë Shqipërinë,
Toskërinë, Gegërinë-
Ububu! ç'humbi lirinë!

Ç'u hap qjelli pak-nga-pak,
Maj' e malit sec u flak, 
Doli ylli zemërak:
Me armikun kemi gjak.

Ç'u mbush sheshi me të parë,
Ç'u mbush zyra me zyrtarë,
Thonë-u pake cet' e parë
Me tri mijë luftëtarë,
Tri shtëpi me fis e farë, 
Qytetarë, katundarë-
Gjith bujarë Shqipëtarë.

Ç'ka që çan rrufeja retë?
Vjen Smaili trim me fletë,
Fluturon posi shigjetë.
Thonë, vjen përdrejt në Vlorë,
Me flamur të kuq ne dorë
Me flamurin e lirisë 
N'ate thelb të Shqipërisë:
Thonë, është vet-i-tretë,
Thonë, është vet-i-tetë,
Thonë, vet-i-njëstetetë-
Rrofsh moj Shqipëri përjetë!

----------


## Estella

KUR NUK NDIHESH FARE MIRE 

Kur nuk ndjehesh fare mire, 
(Sepse shpirtin e ke plot), 
Ze kendon ne vetesire 
Pa te derdhen pika lot. 

Pika lot, si pika dylli, 
Oe te derdhen aqe shpesh, 
Kush qepallat nuk i mbylli... 
Nuku mund t'i marre vesh : 

Kujt s'ju dha t'i rrahe mente, 
Ne shtepi kush nuk u mbyll, 
Me nje hov kur shpirt'j shenjte 
Ndrin e digjet posi yll - 

Nuku mund t'a dije fare, 
As qe do te ndjeje dot 
C'pruri kenga mendimtare 
Me cdo varg prej pikash lot. 

Kush te tall me verb te kote, 
Nuku mund t'i ndjeje gjiri 
C'Drit' e bardhe djeg ne bote 
Me cdo pike prej qiriri.

----------


## Estella

Kur ne flake 

Kur ne flake te qiririt ze mendonem net-per-net 
Dh'e ndjej shpirtin e kulluar neper driten qe me tret 
Prej sketerres se pa mate me del bot' e enderruar, 
vetem ti, o im-e dashur net-per-net me rri larguar 

Po cdo enderr qe me shfaqet prej sketerres se pafund 
Cdo mendim i llaftaruar qe me dhemb e me pertund, 
Duke rene prej se lartash posi pike zemerate 
T'i pershkohet per-se-felli bukuris' se qenies sate. 

T'i pershkohet mes-per-mesi dliresis' se shpirit tend, 
Ta merr pamjen e fytyres, behet shkronjez e kuvend. 
Ai del prej shkretetire ment' e mi te m'i stolise 
E ka tingull llaftarie, ka verbimin e magjise, 
Ndrin i kthiellt e i paster si pasqyrez' e nje kroj 
Pa ner te fytyren tende ta veshtroj... nuk ta veshtroj... 

O! fytyr' e vjersheruar qe me mbush me desherime! 
Q'i fal gaz perjetesie dashuris' se zemres sime! 
Qe me ben kur ment' e mia regetijne varg e varg 
Te te ndjej aq fare prane, te me jesh aq shume larg...

----------


## Estella

U PATME NISUR 

U patme nisur un' e ti: 
Un' hijemvrejturi-ne-zi, 
Ti flokendritura-flori 

Dhe ikm'! e ikme perseri, 
Large - e me -large n'arrati, 
Prane - e me prane - e gji-per-gji. 

Dhe me nje vend nje bukuri, 
Dhe me nje ças nje shenjteri, 
Na zu nje mall, nje dashuri. 

S'ish dashuri, po fshehtesi 
S'ish fshehtesi, po llaftari 
S'ish llaftari, po çmenduri

----------

